# Buying a board for my 7 year old on EBAY



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm bidding on two snowboards for my 7 year old. He has snow boarded before but I would still consider him a beginner. Although he does pick up on things very quickly and can already ski on most slops. We're going to break into snowboarding this season and maybe never look back! 

One is a Ride and one is a SIC board. Does anyone reading this forum know of these brands? I've put bids on both of them, but I've never heard of either. Does anyone have an opinion about either of these brands.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Honestly? Just get the cheaper of the two. He's going to out grow either of those boards like a weed, so there really isn't alot of point to invest money into a set up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, you're totally right. He is growing like a weed. I was told that some of the cheap boards have a plastic core and to stay away from them. Thanks for the input.


----------

